# is it possible?



## devilish_shy (Jan 24, 2008)

hi guys
im new in this t shirt business
i wanna ask on the tag/relabelling process.
is it possible to DIY our own neck tag? details pliz...
thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

devilish_shy said:


> hi guys
> im new in this t shirt business
> i wanna ask on the tag/relabelling process.
> is it possible to DIY our own neck tag? details pliz...
> thank you


What part are you talking about doing yourself?

There are threads here about removing the tags yourself and printing labels yourself and attaching the labels with a heat press yourself. 

If you search through this section, you'll find some good threads about it.

This link is a good start: relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## devilish_shy (Jan 24, 2008)

hi
thanks for responding.
the part im thinking of doing it myself is producing the neck tag. I need more info on that. since i only plan of printing a few (below 100 pieces) t shirts for a start and i dont think paying for the relabelling service is an option for me. We have this home-use embroidery machine in our house. Can i just use it for creating my own neck tag?
or shud i just screen print my label directly on the shirt?
thanks again


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> the part im thinking of doing it myself is producing the neck tag. I need more info on that. since i only plan of printing a few (below 100 pieces) t shirts for a start and i dont think paying for the relabelling service is an option for me


Paying a relabeling service could still be an option. It usually only adds a few cents to the overall costs.

You can also check with whoever is doing your t-shirt printing.

If you're doing it yourself, there are a few options for small run labels.

You can order some heat transfer labels (lots of companies can do small run label printing), you could screen print the labels in (or have your screen printer do it)

Some people here have made labels with an inkjet printer, but I wouldn't recommend that method because the labels are supposed to last the life of the garment.

If you read through the threads I linked to above, there are some that talk about using an embroidery machine to sew on labels yourself.


----------



## sanoshirts (Sep 17, 2007)

Rodney said:


> What part are you talking about doing yourself?
> 
> There are threads here about removing the tags yourself and printing labels yourself and attaching the labels with a heat press yourself.
> 
> ...


Here is just an idea. I haven't tried this yet. If you have a sublimation set-up, you could try sublimating on a polyester ribbon (sort of thing). To save power, just pre-cut the ribbon same lenght of the paper. Lay it and paste(or staple) onto an ordinary paper until the paper is fully covered. Of course you have to set the exact layout on your print to register on the ribbon. Print your label design and press it. Cut the individual label and voila: you have a full color t-shirt label.


----------



## devilish_shy (Jan 24, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Paying a relabeling service could still be an option. It usually only adds a few cents to the overall costs.
> 
> You can also check with whoever is doing your t-shirt printing.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info and the link
really appreciate it.


----------



## devilish_shy (Jan 24, 2008)

wow cool
thanks, i will try it


----------

